# Newcastle Kristainsand Crossings Cancelled 29/10/2006



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The above crossings will cease as from October!

Anyone any other Ideas how to get nearer to Oslo for Christams? Other than Denmark/Sweden oereseund crossing. I know there are ships from Germany but !?

Trev


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

DFDS used to sail direct to Norway with freight. I know they used to take passengers, don't expect any restuarants or casino's on board though!. They sail from Immingham. Give em a ring and see if they still do it? Can't remember which devision deals in the passenger crossings on their freight ships... here's the three numbers I found.

DFDS TOR Line Ltd Shpg
Tel: 01469 575231
New Bldg Western Access Rd, Immingham Dock, Immingham DN40 2QR

DFDS Transport Ltd Transport/Shipping
Tel: 01469 571900
Eastfield Rd South Killingholme, Immingham DN40 3DR

DFDS LysLine UK Ltd
Tel: 01469 562100
Nordic Ho Immingham Dock, Immingham DN40 2LZ


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*NEW Newcastle Crossing*

Hello S&S,

Thansk for that info it looks very interesting.

I have found out that DFDS have sold Princess of Scandinavia and have bought one off Fjordline and will be giving it a revamp end of October and will be taking over Fjordlines old route Newcastle, Stavanger Haugesund Bergen.

No good news for Kristiansand/Gothenberg though.

Thanks again
Trev


----------

